# Charter launches new Spectrum TV streaming service for $13



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

This could be a pretty sweet deal for casual TV viewers who don't want to fool with an antenna. For $13 a month, Spectrum TV gives you live streams of the big 4 broadcast nets (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox) plus either the Showtime or HBO multiplex of channels and a free Roku 3 box to boot! Looks like the Spectrum TV app is, for now anyway, only available on Roku. Keep in mind that the standalone HBO NOW service costs $15 and the standalone Showtime streaming service costs $11.

I assume (but don't know) that your Charter credentials can be used to log into the on-demand streaming apps from those networks to watch stuff whenever you want. (Showtime Anytime and HBO Go of course offer the full catalog of titles while the broadcast nets' apps generally offer the last five episodes with forced ads, sometimes more. The apps for PBS and The CW don't require any login to watch free recent episodes.)

"We will continue to add greater functionality to the channel on Roku devices, including on-demand, and plan to make Spectrum TV available on additional consumer electronic set-top boxes and screens," Charter CEO Tom Rutledge said.

So, regardless of whether you can log into the networks' own apps, it looks like Charter plans to built on-demand titles into the Spectrum TV app itself, which would be more convenient.

Users are reporting that it can be viewed on more than one TV (Roku box) at the same time.

For another $7, you can also get live streams of several popular cable channels including ESPN, FX, AMC, HGTV and TBS. For a grand total of $20, that beats the pants off of Sling TV! And given that the service is being offered over Charter's own managed IP network, I would imagine it would be more reliable than Sling TV too (although that remains to be seen).

http://www.homemediamagazine.com/cable/charter-launches-13-monthly-streaming-tv-service-36833

http://www.multichannel.com/blog/bauminator/charter-targets-cord-cutters-spectrum-tv-stream/394774

Edit: This actually launched months ago, so it's not a brand-new service.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

This isn't new. It has been around for quite a few months. What they don't tell you is the ridiculous fees they charge on top of the $13. There is at least a $5 local broadcast fee for the base $12.99 package.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Live Streams?? 1974 just called.

I still don't understand going back to the way we watched TV forty years ago. Which is what services like this emulate.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish Congress would pass laws preventing burying fees below the headline price. Looks like they tack on over $5.00 in fees for "Local Broadcast TV surcharge."

Apparently this rolled out almost a year ago, based on the dates on the articles.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Charter-Quietly-Offers-Skinny-Bundle-Aimed-at-Cord-Cutters-135432


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Live Streams?? 1974 just called.
> 
> I still don't understand going back to the way we watched TV forty years ago. Which is what services like this emulate.


Which is probably why the cable TV package you subscribe to will eventually completely go away (along with the TiVo you use to harvest terabytes of video). But maybe you missed the part about on-demand coming to the app, or the ability to watch on-demand through the networks' own apps, e.g. HBO Go.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

rainwater said:


> This isn't new. It has been around for quite a few months. What they don't tell you is the ridiculous fees they charge on top of the $13. There is at least a $5 local broadcast fee for the base $12.99 package.


Oops, sorry, my bad. Yeah, it came out in fall 2015.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Which is probably why the cable TV package you subscribe to will eventually completely go away (along with the TiVo you use to harvest terabytes of video). But maybe you missed the part about on-demand coming to the app, or the ability to watch on-demand through the networks' own apps, e.g. HBO Go.


Why would you even roll this out without DVR or On Demand already. Until they do it, it is just a promise.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Why would you even roll this out without DVR or On Demand already. Until they do it, it is just a promise.


I doubt the people they are targeting this to people using a DVR currently. This is probably for people who want live OTA but can't receive it where they are located.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Why would you even roll this out without DVR or On Demand already. Until they do it, it is just a promise.


Reviewers on reddit confirm that you can use use your Charter credentials to log into on-demand apps offered by the networks included in your Spectrum TV package. Don't know whether any on-demand capabilities have been built into the Spectrum TV app itself.

I don't live in a Charter area but if I did, I would likely go this route rather than Sling TV, which I think is the main cord-cutter threat this service was designed to fend off.

Comcast has a similar offering, Stream TV, that apparently also offers cloud DVR. But it looks like they're not offering it on any TV-connected devices, at least yet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I doubt the people they are targeting this to people using a DVR currently. This is probably for people who want live OTA but can't receive it where they are located.


But they have charter internet....why not just give them a system that only shows the channels in the package. The old lifeline plan. I know Comcast still has it as my friend's mom has it.

This is streaming for streaming sake. So they can say they did it and they are in the game.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> But they have charter internet....why not just give them a system that only shows the channels in the package. The old lifeline plan. I know Comcast still has it as my friend's mom has it.
> 
> This is streaming for streaming sake. So they can say they did it and they are in the game.


That's a fair question. It probably is partly because "streaming" is a buzzword these day but more about the fact that a lot of young non-cable TV folks have no desire to rent a crappy cable box and, if they're going to get some form of cable TV service, would rather get it on the same box they use for Netflix, etc.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> That's a fair question. It probably is partly because "streaming" is a buzzword these day but more about the fact that a lot of young non-cable TV folks have no desire to rent a crappy cable box and, if they're going to get some form of cable TV service, would rather get it on the same box they use for Netflix, etc.


Like I was saying, marketing. They are in the game, too. Never mind that it is less efficient and probably lesser quality.

Then they promise to propagate this to there existing STBs. WTF? Their way of easing people onto IPTV?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Like I was saying, marketing. They are in the game, too. Never mind that it is less efficient and probably lesser quality.
> 
> Then they promise to propagate this to there existing STBs. WTF? Their way of easing people onto IPTV?


Not sure what you mean about propagating this to their existing STBs.

At any rate, the bottom line, as I see it, is the ability to get locals plus Showtime or HBO (with associated on-demand app privileges) for $13 (about $18 with local broadcast fees) or all that plus several of the most popular cable channels for $20 (about $25 with local broadcast fees). And, with Comcast's Stream TV, locals plus HBO with on-demand and cloud DVR for $15 (including local broadcast fees).

At that kind of pricing, along with all the other low-cost streaming options that exist (Hulu, Sling TV, etc.), I'm not sure I see OTA DVRs like my Roamio OTA ever becoming more than a niche product.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> Reviewers on reddit confirm that you can use use your Charter credentials to log into on-demand apps offered by the networks included in your Spectrum TV package. Don't know whether any on-demand capabilities have been built into the Spectrum TV app itself.
> 
> I don't live in a Charter area but if I did, I would likely go this route rather than Sling TV, which I think is the main cord-cutter threat this service was designed to fend off.
> 
> Comcast has a similar offering, Stream TV, that apparently also offers cloud DVR. But it looks like they're not offering it on any TV-connected devices, at least yet.


I'm a current Charter sub and can indeed run the Spectrum TV app. I checked it out when it first rolled out a while back. The app itself has no on-demand whatsoever, just live TV. It is a great alternative to Sling TV, but not a good alternative to PS Vue, which adds a huge amount of on-demand and has a much better guide.

You can use your Charter credentials for on-demand from the individual network sites (HBO, ABC, etc.) that are in your package. So for a cord cutter to really make this work, they'd just have to run different apps on their Roku to access various on-demand sources.

Like PS Vue, the Spectrum TV app only works in your home. Other apps work anywhere in the US. When I travel outside the US, none of my streaming works except my trusty old sling box.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Not sure what you mean about propagating this to their existing STBs.


One of the articles said they were going to migrate it to all their platforms.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

NashGuy said:


> Reviewers on reddit confirm that you can use use your Charter credentials to log into on-demand apps offered by the networks included in your Spectrum TV package. Don't know whether any on-demand capabilities have been built into the Spectrum TV app itself.
> 
> I don't live in a Charter area but if I did, I would likely go this route rather than Sling TV, which I think is the main cord-cutter threat this service was designed to fend off.
> 
> Comcast has a similar offering, Stream .




not me. I'll gladly pay whatever it takes to watch when I want to and not have to watch commercials.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> So for a cord cutter to really make this work, they'd just have to run different apps on their Roku to access various on-demand sources.


Okay, this is a new stretch of the words cord cutter. Getting the same programming from the same source (cable) in a linear format just via streaming. That is cord cutting? I am sure Charter wants you to think so.

Marketing. Pure marketing. Especially since the OTT streaming is available without this.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It's actually pretty close to cord cutting by the current definition. Just about all "cord cutters" still have that internet cord. Then they sub to some other streaming service for TV and have no cable boxes. Just so happens in this case to be the same provider for streaming and internet. There's a hell of a lot of cable tv content you can't get without a subscription.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> It's actually pretty close to cord cutting by the current definition. Just about all "cord cutters" still have that internet cord. Then they sub to some other streaming service for TV and have no cable boxes. Just so happens in this case to be the same provider for streaming and internet. There's a hell of a lot of cable tv content you can't get without a subscription.


I just don't see it that way. You are paying the same company for the same content. How is that cutting anything. Maybe your bill but there are other ways that could get done.

It is just stupid. The words have lost all meaning when you are just getting what amounts to a skinny bundle from the same provider. The same stuff you could get with a lifeline cable subscription.

They are taking people based upon fancy words. Not my problem but they are making suckers out of people.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I just don't see it that way. You are paying the same company for the same content. How is that cutting anything. Maybe your bill but there are other ways that could get done.
> 
> It is just stupid. The words have lost all meaning when you are just getting what amounts to a skinny bundle from the same provider. The same stuff you could get with a lifeline cable subscription.
> 
> They are taking people based upon fancy words. Not my problem but they are making suckers out of people.


Since when does a lifeline cable subscription include HBO or Showtime for no extra charge? And, at the end of the day, terms like "cord-cutter," "cord-shaver" or whatever are just semantics. It's about more choices for consumers, particularly more low-cost options for people who want a few channels rather than lots of channels that they don't watch and don't want to pay for.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Yea, this has been out for a while. I tried it out over the summer for a couple months. I liked it as it worked well and used it mainly to watch live sports or to just "turn something on" while eating dinner or something. I had tried Sling TV previously. 

The main benefit is not the live TV but that you can authenticate to various apps. So for example you can log into HBO Go and get full access to all HBO movies and shows on demand. Same with stuff like Food TV, HGTV and so forth.

What people don't seem to realize is that services like this, Sling and Vue really aren't about the service itself, it's simply to get a TV Anywhere authenticator so you have access to tons of on demand content from the networks you want.

I had the $20 package which I liked over Sling since you got HBO with it, but after they added nearly $8 in "local broadcast" fees and taxes....yea. So I dumped it and went with the basic Vue package for just 2 bucks more and got quadruple the channels and some built in VOD. But again, Vue is just a login for the apps. Want to watch My Cat from Hell? Go the Animal Planet app for example. Want to watch Chopped? Food TV app. I don't think I hardly ever actually launch the Vue app itself outside of watching live sports.

Oh..and why not just get a low end Charter TV package? You want to pay another $20 in cable box and DVR fees? Uhhh, no....that's why I cut the cord in the first place.


----------



## Bija (Apr 1, 2008)

I am currently paying for the $29 plus tax Charter Spectrum (for the TV part) and another $15 a month for HBO. The only reason I am not getting HBO Now is because I want to watch one weekly show on HBO that is a live broadcast--when it is first on. If I watched it on HBO Now, I would have to wait until the next day to see it. If I switch to this new $13 a month Charter streaming plan, and get HBO, will I be able to watch HBO in real time?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Bija said:


> I am currently paying for the $29 plus tax Charter Spectrum (for the TV part) and another $15 a month for HBO. The only reason I am not getting HBO Now is because I want to watch one weekly show on HBO that is a live broadcast--when it is first on. If I watched it on HBO Now, I would have to wait until the next day to see it. If I switch to this new $13 a month Charter streaming plan, and get HBO, will I be able to watch HBO in real time?


Yes, it is a live TV streaming service, just like Sling and Vue. Pretty much no different then the Charter TV you have now, except you use an app on the Roku instead of a Charter TV receiver/DVR.

Only way to get this though is by special offer, you will need to cancel the Charter TV service and just have Internet only. After about 30 days you'll start getting the Charter Stream offers in the mail and online. Then you can sign up and they'll send you a free Roku as well.

You might be able to talk a customer service rep into letting you get it before then, but good luck finding one that even knows what it is.


----------

